# Sea anemone ornaments



## redthebetta

Hey all, I'm doing my first review! Have you ever seen a photo like this:








It's one of the most iconic images of aquaria. but, without an expensive SW set up, you can kiss that dream goodbye. At least, I though so, until, I got these great ornaments for Christmas. Here is the link. You can choose your color and I think they have free shipping to the US and Canada.

High Likeness Imitated Aquarium Ocean 13CM Coral Fish Tank Decoration - US$3.99

I put mine in my 20 gal community and all my fish love it! The tentacles(??) are really soft and they look AMAZING in the tank. Now, being a $4 item with free shipping, I have no clue how they'll stand the test of time. I'll post how there holding up in a month or so.


----------



## RackinRocky

I don't know if it's true or not, but I read on another board or two that these things can let off dangerous chemicals, and are not safe. One person said his had some oily gunk on it that wouldn't wash off, and another person or two said there's stunk like chemicals. I don't want to alarm you, because I don't know if it's true, and I have no used them myself, but maybe someone else can shed some light on this issue.


----------



## redthebetta

I'll go check mine now.

Edit: just checked 'em. No oily gunk and no overly strong smell. I read on another thread that the Walmart ones are the bad ones and these don't look at all like the anemones my local WM has.


----------



## RackinRocky

Good to hear that! Get some pics when you can!


----------



## redthebetta

Oh yea, if I'm not to busy watching movies and shooting fireworks, I'll upload some


----------



## Elanhac

I followed your link and ordered three. How is yours holding up ?


----------

